# Adding DCC and sound



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

This feels like a silly question. Are there any DCC decoders that are all in one? Sound and DCC function together, or do you need both separate? The reason I ask is that while looking at the wiring on a few different models online, the sound decoder has leads to the motor. I'm not sure why the sound board would connect directly to the motor unless it's a basic DCC decoder as well as sound. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, the majority of sound decoders have both motor control and the sound functions built into the same decoder. There are some "add-on" decoders that are sound only (such as Digitrax's Sound Bug https://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/sound-decoders/sfx006/documents/SFX006.pdf) but the majority do both. That's why they have leads to the motor and lights.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for that. Kind of what I figured, but most only talk about the sounds and not the speed control etc that the non sounds versions talk so much about.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You have to be careful not to fall for the marketing hype. Of course, the manufacturer of a non-sound decoder is going to hype how well it can dial in motor performance. Sound guys try to compete on sound. Basically, the non-sound decoders haven't changed all that much in the last ten years or so. I'm still buying more or less the same ones I always have. Sound is where everyone's energy is these days (I don't want sound, for the simple reason that it doesn't scale properly).


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

http://xlsystemsdcc.com/product/xl-0001611-universal-diesel-sound-decoder-with-select-speaker/



These guys any good? Don't need top of the line performance, just something that will work reliably.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

That's intended for N; the 0001913 might be a better selection. Not a lot of info on the web- apparently they make some decoders for MRC. For $30 you might take a chance...


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

cid said:


> That's intended for N; the 0001913 might be a better selection. Not a lot of info on the web- apparently they make some decoders for MRC. For $30 you might take a chance...


?? Says HO. 1913 looks like the same thing but in two pairs with PIN connectors. None of my locos are DCC ready.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I put a tsunami pnp in ...but a plug replacement is easier.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

1611 is a 1 Amp Decoder. It might be OK for you. I guess I would try it, probably easier.

1913 is a 1.5 Amp Decoder. The speaker is probably a bit larger. Not that familiar with them. I don't think MRC has the best decoder reputation.
Hope some others might chip in with sound decoder experiences...


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Old thread, but...
My XL Systems steam sound decoder, HO model 1911 decoder will not 'consist' using CV19. It accepts a change to CV19, but does not respond to speed commands, sound continues to function


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

All of my MRC decoders are in the landfill now if ya want em. ESU is the best I've found for sound and programable control. Plus they offer downloadable sound projects on line. Sound Traxx is second though it's a larger profile. Everything else is tryin to catch up our tryin to create their own unique decoder. Those, you run from.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

ESU is the standard most others are measured by when it comes to sound and variety of control. The programming is truly unlimited because they include so many CV's in their programming.


----------

